# Foliar Fertilization



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Last year I started a foliar fertilization program tailored towards my Seashore Paspalum on sandy soil with a few goals in mind:

1) Carefully manage N input and keep between 2-3 lb/1000ft2 over a 9-10 month "growing(green)" season. 
2) Combine as many applications into one as possible and spray less throughout the year. 
3) Feed lawn in "sips vs gulps"(credit MQ) with reality that my sandy soil with low OM is going to leach. Being an environment stuard and not wasting materials was also part of this goal 
4) Quickly respond to nutrional deficiencies or other opportunities

*I will add some thoughts/experiences in the coming days to help answer questions for those who may have been curious about a similar program.

Nutritional Materials used for this venture:

Calcium Nitrate(soluble granules)
Ammonium Nitrate(liquid)
SulPoMag(soluble granules)
Zinc Sulfate
Copper Sulfate
Manganese Sulfate
Borax
Roots 1-2-3


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:thumbup: Looking forward to this.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> :thumbup: Looking forward to this.


+1

I've already thought about using some 46-0-0 to feed the lawn with the Franken Sprayer. This might be the way to go after I run out of my current supply which should last another year or two!


----------



## Red Cup (Feb 15, 2017)

Don't know how I missed this thread but thanks for the redirect.

While you are doing a full foliar program I was looking at a way to do just nitrogen. I'll list some questions I have.

I know you are doing yours on paspalum and I'm looking at Bermuda. If I normally would put down granular at 1lb of N/1k sq ft. is the same true for the foliar application?

Do you water it in after?


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Red Cup said:


> Don't know how I missed this thread but thanks for the redirect.
> 
> While you are doing a full foliar program I was looking at a way to do just nitrogen. I'll list some questions I have.
> 
> ...


What type of Nitrogen are you planning on using?

Ammonium?
Urea?
Nitrate?

What result are you seeking?

I would recommend starting at .25lb/1000 whatever source you go with. Your results will tend to be a good bit quicker than granular. I would water in 8-10 hours after spraying.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Do you use any NIS to help the fertilizer "absorb" better into the leaf blades?


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Do you use any NIS to help the fertilizer "absorb" better into the leaf blades?


MQ I've never used NIS personally, but I've thought about using it this season on Bermuda only. Some managers believe in it and some do not. I've seen reports of good, bad, and indifferent.


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

This is an interesting thread. I have just started using a stabilized Nitrogen/ Iron product as a foliar application. My understanding from using the product is that you pretty much throw the granular way of thinking out the window. As the plant uptakes directly through the leaf, the rates are about 1/10 that of of a granular application. I must admit it has me flummoxed and questioning the validity of the label rates, but I will trial it and see how it performs. So far so good, however we are in the Fall in Aus and I may not get a true representation until I have trialed for a full growing season.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Now that I have invested in the new walk behind sprayer, I see this getting a lot more interesting.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> Now that I have invested in the new walk behind sprayer, I see this getting a lot more interesting.


Ditto. I'm going to be spraying everything!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I have invested in the new walk behind sprayer, I see this getting a lot more interesting.
> ...


Having a nice push sprayer really opens up your options for everything!!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Ditto on that. Its amazing how much more you'll do when you have an enjoyable tool to do it with..


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I highly recommend checking out turf fuel. Complete foliar program. I'm using base 25 which is a slow release N that is applied every 2 weeks


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

ajmikola said:


> I highly recommend checking out turf fuel. Complete foliar program. I'm using base 25 which is a slow release N that is applied every 2 weeks


are you still doing a Complete Foliar program?


----------

